# PSE X Force Omen Pro



## ExtremeHunter (Aug 12, 2010)

I'm looking for an honest review of the PSE X Force Omen Pro.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2011)

IMHO, theres better bows out there for the money. its shoots arrows just like any other bows will. ya, it'll shoot fast, but can you hit $h!t with it? accurately? out to 60 yards?.... ive shot them. ive owned one. i was less then impressed with its performance, quality and tune-ability. i'd stick with an older xforce, or different model of pse if your lookin for one of their new bows. i switched from shooting for pse to hoyt last year. im currently shooting a hoyt maxxis 35. ive got a carbon element on the way. im not tryin to preech hoyt, but they make a quality bow also.


----------



## hitman archery (Mar 29, 2009)

i always say shoot the bow that feels good to you.
evryone has there opinion of what is the best bow or brand but it all 
comes down to the one that feels good in your hand and the way it shoots for you.
good luck


----------



## Mytoge Muley (Jan 11, 2011)

hitman archery said:


> i always say shoot the bow that feels good to you.
> evryone has there opinion of what is the best bow or brand but it all
> comes down to the one that feels good in your hand and the way it shoots for you.
> good luck


+ 1 I agree. I shoot an older PSE fireflight and love it.


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

As a dealer, I personally didn't care for the draw cycle of the Omen last year, and though it is better this year than last, I don't care for it... but if you have to have that extra 15 fps over an Axe 6 or a DS Evo or something like that, then you should try one. The bow does shoot VERY WELL and ACCURATELY far beyond 60 yards ... and didn't someone mention it's really really FAST?! 

I just have to ask you Kill_'em, where exactly did you get to shoot the Omen Pro?


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2011)

TopofUtahArcher said:


> As a dealer, I personally didn't care for the draw cycle of the Omen last year, and though it is better this year than last, I don't care for it... but if you have to have that extra 15 fps over an Axe 6 or a DS Evo or something like that, then you should try one. The bow does shoot VERY WELL and ACCURATELY far beyond 60 yards ... and didn't someone mention it's really really FAST?!
> 
> I just have to ask you Kill_'em, where exactly did you get to shoot the Omen Pro?


sorry, i should clarify, wasnt talking about the Omen Pro when i said ive owned one. just the Omen from last year. i have shot the Omen Pro. it was a demo bow at an expo that i was able to shoot a few arrows through. like i said, i was less then impressed.


----------

